# Harperbury Hospital - Hertfordshire - December 2012



## steve2109

This was the 2nd Asylum we explored on the day, it was completely trashed but made for excellent peely paint photos and yes that room really was that red in the pictures. Unfortunately the other side of the hospital has now been demolished and I fear the same fate awaits this side as well.

Thanks to OMJ for showing me round, I think it is home from home for him as he has spent many hours here and will be sad to see it go..

A brief History then the pics:

It has been known as Harperbury Hospital for 61 years and has been a fixture of the area's mental health scene since 1928. It had two sister institutions, Shenley Hospital and Napsbury Hospital, within a few miles of its location.

By the 1990s plans were in the works to close the Shenley, Napsbury and Harperbury hospitals. Patients were moved out of all three that decade. However, in 1995 and 1998 Harperbury got a temporary influx of patients coming from two other institutions that were closed. By late 2001 Harperbury had only about 200 patients and Harperbury was officially considered closed.

The scaling down at Harperbury resulted in many of the old hospital's buildings becoming abandoned. In many cases much material and equipment were salvaged from the old buildings. Over the years most of the abandoned buildings were visited by vandals and other trespassers. Most, if not all, of these unused buildings are scheduled for demolition.


----------



## sweet pea

love your shots on this place i can see a couple of bits we clearly missed!! time for a re visit!


----------



## MrDan

Amazing clouds in some of those photos, especially this one:


>



& that red room!
Blimey, it seems sweet and I did miss a bit!


----------



## UE-OMJ

And here are are a few of mine. This 'east' side of Harperbury has deteriorated somewhat but at least it is still standing. The west side is all gone now 

The famous sofa is squashed and in a heap too, I was particulary gutted about that, as most visits I did here I would put it back in it's usual spot and even once we found the cushions and made it almost as good as new.
































































Untangling this was dead easy 
















































This is the west side, very sad... There should have been a dozen or so of buildings in this shot...








The old 'Alex Shapiro' building looks to be being redeveloped...








This must be my 7th or 8th visit here, and another of many reports from me - I'll try not to do any more  

.


----------



## urban phantom

amazing stuff guys thanks for sharing love the peel


----------



## Pen15

I can never tire of this place.

Two great sets as always lads


----------



## Ramsgatonian

They really are running out of ideas for graffiti....

Pottery?


----------



## flyboys90

Now that is what I would call trashed,nevertheless superb photos both.


----------



## prettyvacant71

Fab shots guys!!! Theres more standing than i thought, i was told theres no point in visiting anymore....obviously there still is!!!Lovely peely paint pics, spooky lookin antisocial swing


----------



## Mars Lander

Thanks for sharing guys great piks from both, we have offer to go here and wondered if it was worth it , and it certainly does!!!!


----------

